# Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2011)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!*

_It's not my fault that I'm not Popular!_
​


			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Kuroki Tomoko is a super popular, high school girl, who has had 50 years of dating experience, and 100 boys... in the Otome game world. In the real world, she is a 15 year old shut in, who has all of the qualities of a "mojo."
> 
> However, when school isn't going as she expected, and she isn't as popular as she had thought she was, she takes a look at herself in the mirror for the first time in a few years, and has some shocking revelations...



*Genre:* Comedy, School


----------



## Rene (Aug 28, 2011)

Could that title have possibly been any longer?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 28, 2011)

This girl is like some kind of Keima, her DS date sim in were she massage the dude with the pencil cracked me up.

Not bad.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)

Read this and it wasn't to my taste.

Just another bad end manga imo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2011)

that fell really flat


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, I read the first chapter of this. It was...strange. Kind of funny but nothing that's amazing quite yet.


----------



## Fran (Aug 29, 2011)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
I Don't Have Many Friends

Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!
It's not my fault that I'm not Popular!


Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :33


----------



## Rene (Aug 29, 2011)

Just read the first chapter.

Doesn't feel like anything special to be fair.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm on the same boat as everyone.

I read this a few days ago when it came out and it honestly didn't appeal to me as much a I thought.


I think it might be the facial expressions that she makes.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 11, 2011)

The 2nd chapter was more interesting than 1st one. I hope the "boyfriend" candidate appears soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

While the chapter was a bit more interesting the chapter still felt painfully awkward. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

And now  is out.

Anon has Ch.1-4 translated for anyone interested.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't help but feel sorry for the people around her, like her brother. I do have to admit, sometimes I have trouble just saying hi/bye to people. I thought the meeting would the friend would go much worse but I guess it did turn out kind of bad for Tomoko. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

The last chapter was more depressing than usual. Thank god she has a kind brother.  I was a rather shy kid in my days and and like YK, I had trouble saying Hi and Bye to people. It just didn't come natural. Throw in a stutter that comes out when I get really nervous and you have a recipe for a social disaster. 

I managed to work that out by taking speech classes in High School and later on when in a course I needed to get my Masters Degree.


----------



## DVD Case (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks funny. I'll check it out.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 20, 2011)

We had a thread about this one, whatever I find him okay not much happens but the girl is interesting.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 21, 2011)

.............Just read up to chapter 6...I don't know where should I start but it is really awkward to read this..even I am alone...Damn it...


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 21, 2011)

I feed bad for the girl....and.... for the guy who is drawing her.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2011)

As awkward as this was it keeps bringing up things that remind me of my own experiences. I sometimes just make my husband order at fast food places for me. >.>; 

I think I'm growing a fondness for this series. Embarrassing moments and all. At least there was something nice even if she didn't notice with the umbrella. Lmao, what in the world was that magazine she read the estrogen stuff from. Although I do have to admit there is some crazy hilarious stuff in Cosmo and such. Not that I read them...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just imagining the mangaka for this series having a painfully awkward childhood.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm just imagining the mangaka for this series having a painfully awkward childhood.



Same here to be honest. I want to see where this is going though.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 23, 2011)

The author is a female?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2011)

Huzzah, more moments of incredible awkwardness. Made all the more sad for how she keeps thinking of how stuff could make her situation better. If running makes her feel that terrible I'm not sure how she could have kept running to the point of getting sick. Gotta love how she falls into the typical lazy shounen lead of a harem type. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2011)

You know it's bad when social situations make you physically ill to the point where you start puking :S


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 17, 2011)

This manga is like Strongest Man Kurosawa but from a female point of view, depressing and funny at the same moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't find many series that manages to combined so many awkward, funny and down right depressing moments in each chapter. I'd feel to embarrass to even ask my friend to help me with such a request given the stark differences in appearances. 

The end of the chapter was excruciatingly embarrassing. The funny thing is that my level of sympathy wouldn't had been as high if the main character was a guy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2011)

I just was walkig by various underwear stores at the mall (like Victoria's Secret) today and I just couldn't bring myself to entire alone. I can't even think of the panty accident at the end, I would just die right there. xD


----------



## Electrivire (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, I read through all the current chapters, I can kinda relate to the awkward social situation stuff, though I don't think I was ever this bad with it. I like the various facial expressions the lead character makes and such, as well as the awkward and sad parts. The fact that the author can make the reader feel this awkward, or feel anything at all, shows that their doing _something_ right, right?

Well, gonna be following this thing regularly now anyway, it's sorta entertaining, although I thought the story was going a completely different direction than what it turned out to be.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 1, 2011)

New chapter out

HNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGH! This poor girl...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2011)

Damn, pathetic would be an understatement and yet, I still feel sympathy for her. Nice FSN reference there


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 6, 2011)

Was I too embarassed to read this earlier? Naw, just lazy.  But ahh, such a wonderful mistaken impression. Things can only get more awkward from there!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 18, 2011)

I couldn't help but wonder why she didn't stuff the massager under her jacket. But I guess it ended on a sweet note. I was expecting a bigger reaction after seeing her passed out like that. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2011)

What a sad Christmas eve. I don't think you should ever be walking around with a massager like that when you have a +18BL book in the other hand


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 18, 2011)

I felt so bad for her I thought about making her a sandwich.












No I didn't!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 7, 2012)

Chapter 10 came out a bit ago:


Trying not to think is one of the hardest things to do. I can't tell if I should feel more or less sorry for her that there's no one paying attention to see how weird she's acting. Aside from the inevitable coffee size part anyway. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, the emotionless character is one persona she's never going to try to go for again 

I think she should probably stop taking cues from anime/manga and erogue games because they typically don't reflect the actual real world.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 21, 2012)

Even ants are giving her a hard time but that's what you get for picking on them.  At least it lead to some beautiful meetings?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2012)

The chapter made my skin crawl and it wasn't due to the usual creepiness factor, but literally sight of those ants crawling all over her >__<


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 22, 2012)

i love this manga.

it has that feel of Onani Master Kurosawa, and Welcome to the NHK.

volume 1 has a reference to 4chan on the cover.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 2, 2012)

lol i love her. after she saw the fireworks i wasn't sure if she'd go back to watching the couple.

i would have watched the fireworks with her ;_;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2012)

I honestly didn't see the ending to that chapter coming. 

While she was pitiful as usual, I couldn't help but laugh at how random the chapter became near the end.


----------



## urca (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm reading chapter one right now.
I don't know,but is that main girl overreacting?and whats her name?I didnt finish reading,yet.
But anyone can tell that she isn't really a bad looking girl (as far as manga standards go).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 7, 2012)

I love the reasoning of people with friends shouldn?t like reading. And at least she made some good memories this time around?! XD


urca said:


> I'm reading chapter one right now. I don't know,but is that main girl overreacting?and whats her name?I didnt finish reading,yet. But anyone can tell that she isn't really a bad looking girl (as far as manga standards go).


I think mostly it is the whole attitude thing. She acts creepy so she looks creepy. And I kind of get where she's coming from only she's about a thousand times more socially inept and awkward.


----------



## Forces (Feb 7, 2012)

For some reason I enjoy reading this manga pretty well. Last chapter was good. She hanged out with 2 boys and watched a couple having sex lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually didn't see anything that sad about her summer. Nothing wrong with using your time off for video games, anime, tv, etc...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the only sad part about her summer is her tears of joy at playing games all day long. But maybe that's a good thing that she obtained happiness so easily. I didn't know the mangaka was female until the end of this chapter. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Reduced to trying to impress a little kid, good times. And so much usage of that bitch word. I thought the outfits looked pretty horrible on those kids but there's much I don't get about fashion. I was surprised she came out of that shopping not looking like a mess. But of course she had to go do some amazing vacuuming. I thought the girl would catch her in the act of doing that. D:!


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2012)

is out.

The girl becomes more and more pathetic, even though the chapter started relatively good (for her).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 20, 2012)

With her lies it was only a matter of time until she was caught by the one person admiring her. And in such spectacular fashion. D:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2012)

I kind of do and kind of don't want to realize those really were eyes of pity. The poor girl, I can't imagine how much worse she could end up looking. And here I was thinking she would pull off a heart of the card move instead of being caught cheating. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, quite a line she came up with for the guy to say and he didn’t even twitch. As if that wasn't already embarassing enough. I wonder if other people in the house also heard, like her brother. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2012)

^That's what you call a true professional. Who knows what other things he's been asked to say? xDD

I'm not shocked her mother came in on her as she was listening in on those lines. At some point I stop being embarrassed and take the world for what it is


----------



## MrCinos (May 3, 2012)

Wow, there was almost nothing pathetic in this chapter 

Wonder how hard she'll make up on that in the next chapter. Although I do hope that she'll be getting better and better at least bit by bit, even if I don't think it's very likely.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2012)

Wow, I guess a cat really is fine too.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2012)

Tomoki has such a hard life with a sister like her. xD Sometimes it feels like one of her main issues is what she thinks other people would want. I can’t say I would want a serial killer to appear anywhere! But as sad as this chapter was at least it wasn't something incredibly awkward. I thought someone would catch her touching the cat inappropriately or something.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 17, 2012)

Her life sucks. They even robbed her "tables". So harsh!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2012)

If there were to be a battle royale I'm pretty sure she would be one of the first to die, if only because she'll accidentally screw herself over. xD But aw, that chapter was sad instead of funny like it usually is when something bad happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2012)

It sucks when you're favorite eating spot becomes unusable. I really felt for her.  

But do people actually eat in restrooms? That doesn't sound sanitary


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Chapter 20 was released last week, here's the link for any who missed it. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Argh, I couldn't help but cringe when she accidently cut herself. D: But it was kind of nice seeing her around other people although I imagine once the festival starts it will go pretty horribly.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 21, 2012)

Does her life get any better? I am on chapter 10 and although there have been funny moments her life is just overwhelmingly shit. Should I drop it now? I am not normally affected by stuff I read online however it is just so sad. Really well written I guess in the fact it provokes an emotional response but my god give the girl a break (or a lay.) Either would be fine at this point.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh lord, when she almost grabbed her friend's behind I was ready to die. Thank goodness that's one embarrassment she was saved from. And it had one of those surprisingly cute conclusion. X3;


Moglay said:


> Does her life get any better? I am on chapter 10 and although there have been funny moments her life is just overwhelmingly shit. Should I drop it now? I am not normally affected by stuff I read online however it is just so sad. Really well written I guess in the fact it provokes an emotional response but my god give the girl a break (or a lay.) Either would be fine at this point.


I can't really say it gets any better, but there are some nice moments. Kind of. Which then eventually lead to more embarrassment. xD;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 8, 2012)

The lip pucker look was glorious. xD; I can't believe she actually put the pictures around the house. I would have burned them!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder what else she could do to further disturb her younger brother


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 24, 2012)

Aw, the being too awkward to even ask to share textbooks. I know that feeling. D:! The rest however, I can gladly say I have not had to deal with. Of course the end could only end in more awkwardness with what she now thinks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2012)

I never did like those weird psych quizzes that tried to make an assumption based on a abstract scenario. And there a reason I always came to school fully prepared. I dreaded being at the mercy of someone else and having to ask for help.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2012)

Lmao, of course she would think that someone not touching her was as bad as someone not sitting next to her on the train. I can't even imagine what the people were thinking when they saw her getting off the train with that between her legs. xD;


----------



## Corwin (Aug 20, 2012)

This manga is pretty good. It reminds me of Welcome to the NHK a bit, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder how many times you'll hear someone start off a conversation stating they were raped by a spear


----------



## Corwin (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL, Kuroko's Basketball


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2012)

^finally!! Someone who knows how to use Kuroko's abilities to its fullest. *stealing money from her classmates desks while their in P.E.*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 30, 2012)

lol, yes, the KnB reference was great. But lol, how weak is she to be considering a basketball heavy? What a truly caring big sister she is. xD;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 13, 2012)

How wonderful to be reading this chapter while I'm staying up too late myself. But I won't be trying anything like her after I read, I swear. xD; And now even her teacher is freaked out.


----------



## Forces (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol SoS Brigade


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

I always thought Girls having Tea Parties with stuff animals was cute...then I read this chapter >_>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 27, 2012)

Such an idyllic vision of what a school club would be like. You just had to know it wouldn't even get to the strange of having people. Although that might also be for the better considering how things usually go around her peers. xD;


----------



## Phertt (Oct 10, 2012)

Found this series yesterday and immediately read straight through it. I'm never sure if I should laugh or cringe.
The school club situation made me sad even though I should have known better by now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2012)

The only thing I found cute about this latest chapter was her fox scarf. 



oh, and I loved how she freaked out over hanging out at the red light district in the *day time. *


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 16, 2012)

If only I knew becoming a hostess was the key to getting over shyness sooner! I should try it one day.


----------



## Corwin (Oct 28, 2012)

Tomoko you perv


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2012)

Lmao, her friend is so accepting. At least all she got was a soul sucking work day. I was envisioning terribly embarrassing work scenarios where she attempted to be more attractive. xD;


----------



## Phertt (Nov 7, 2012)

This chapter.. I can relate to so well


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 17, 2012)

Gah, I remember running laps in high school, I felt like dying. I don't even want to think about if I had to do it while having to go. xD;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol, arms dealer, that wasn't so bad though. Having goofy dreams in youth is good times. I wanted to be a zoologiist. xD I would have been quite proud if I wanted to be something as...interesting as an arms dealer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

the...fuck I just read? I feel bad for laughing at times.  I never thought  could feel this bad for someone.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 22, 2012)

A little special chapter came out, 32.5.  Just in case you wanted to feel more sorry for her. 

Although I think with that hair it might be a good thing they didn't recognize her. xD;


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)

This is just painful...when is she going to start making a transition to getting better. It has just been to slow.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 18, 2013)

Caught up with the past two chapters. As if things could have gotten any more embarrassing for her with her cousin. D: Well, at guess at least she didn't get to see Tomoko and her erotic pin the tail on the donkey. Nooope, all Tomoko's brother's pleasure. xD! 

And the next chapter, someone's been watching Another!


----------



## Corwin (Mar 20, 2013)

Chapter 37, Tomoko actually managed to talk to someone without messing it up. I'm so proud of her


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 23, 2013)

I cant blame the kids


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2013)

It was only a matter of times before her weird behaviors caught the attention of the authorities.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 18, 2013)

This manga is so sad.. and funny at the same time, what the hell. Seems like Kuroki's second year might be a little more busy.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2013)

that silhouette


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

felt sorry for the boyfriend who had to eat that cooking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh man I am a bit behind on this one. Like  12-15 chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2013)

You must be really bored if you actually spend time hatching a plan to fool your sibling into thinking you have a social life (especially when it isn't believable )


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 3, 2013)

So she had many friends in middle school! Even if she forgot about one of them.. and i feel that this one is going to backfire on her


----------



## Brian (Aug 6, 2013)

One would think she would try to salvage whatever middle school friends she made, oh well Mokocchi gonna Mokocchi.


----------



## Brian (Sep 7, 2013)

main weapon

never trust Tomoko with your feelings


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2013)

This chapter once again why I hate Tomoko xDD


----------



## Morglay (Oct 19, 2013)

Struggled through to chapter 20 but I feel more guilty with every page I read... Damn being outside of teenage years! Why must I feel empathy now?


----------



## 8 (Oct 19, 2013)

has she improved a little already? i couldn't get past somewhere around chapter 15. i wanted to see her growth but i'm afraid such thing will never happen.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 19, 2013)

There won't be a single "big moment" or epiphany where she improves, but even in chapters 1-15 there is a slight improvement. It is a very gradual thing that maybe you don't even notice, but compare where she is now to chapter 1 and it's a pretty big gap I'd say.

Of course, the manga continues to try and up the ante with how weird she can get, but at the very least her social skills are definitely better.


----------



## 8 (Oct 19, 2013)

^that sounds good enough.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 20, 2013)

I got so much second hand embarrassment, I couldn't finish reading past chapter 5.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 20, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> I got so much second hand embarrassment, I couldn't finish reading past chapter 5.



fremdschamen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2013)

Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui. Ch.8 is out

Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! Ch.50 is out.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> fremdschamen



Your sig freaks me out


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 13, 2014)

Watched the show and read the rest. This girl is a total bitch. Yuu must be stupid or something.


----------



## rajin (Feb 27, 2014)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 54 and 55 Raw*

*Ch.158*

*Ch.158*


----------



## rajin (Mar 20, 2014)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 56 Raw*

*Veritas Pimping Project*


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2014)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 69 Raw*
*185*


----------



## rajin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chapter 118
*


----------



## pumkin1988 (Feb 6, 2015)

I really enjoyed last chapter when library girl & Tomoko took a selfie photo
Was nice

This chapter it felt odd but funny how Tomoko is the anti-social one (yet trying) and calling those other girls anti-social for not talking to her

I was hoping they'd all lez out but oh well


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone know what happened in the last chapter? Was she cutting her pubes or something?


----------



## pumkin1988 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes it did look like she was cutting her pubes that is why the girl who peeped on her was all like "OMG U SHOULDNT BE DOIN THAT ON A SCHOOL TRIP!!"


----------



## pumkin1988 (Mar 20, 2015)

74 and 75 were really great

Her "accidental" groping was so amazing (and kinda hot)

Then her flashback with her brother was cute. I kinda wish once he receives the present he opens up a bit more to her and "TRIES" to help her or be with her more. The flashback where he wanted to marry her when they get older was too kawaii

I mean for everything she does you can tell he still really means a lot to her as she definitely is the "older" sister even if it may not seem like it sometimes. I pray library girl goes on a date with him at least once

I'm surprised she hasn't tried texting her blonde friend recently. Usually when faced with difficulties she reverts to texting her blonde friend and ranting about stuff to her but that hasn't happened yet unless I missed it. It truly does feel she is engaging with others socially and not "hating" it as much as she thinks she was going to


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2015)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 78 Raw*

*Also*


----------



## rajin (Jun 4, 2015)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 79 Raw*

*Chap. 87.2*


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2015)

*Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 80 Raw*

*New Chapter is out*


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 26, 2015)

80 and 81 are translated. 

chap 45 is out

Chapter 80 was literally painful to read.

Maybe the most awkward chapter so far.


----------



## rajin (Oct 2, 2015)

*86 Raw

this*


----------

